# IBD and my eleven yr old boy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My 11 year old collie hasn't been diagnosed the way yours has but he has had a delicate stomach and been a picky eater his whole life. Seems as he grew older I am constantly battling his diarrhea in spite of having him on good quality kibble. I have finally given up trying to find a kibble he likes that seems to agree with him. I just cook chicken and brown rice for him most of the time. It's about half and half. He is also on a maintenance 1/2 tablet of metranidozole (sp?) for life now. He seems happier and to feel better. I wanted to wish you luck with figuring out what is best for your boy. I just figured that he's only going to have a few years left and if the vet said chicken and rice was ok, I was going to settle for ok if my dog feels better.


----------



## Partyoffiveblessed (12 mo ago)

We had a Rhodesian pit bull mix. She was dx with IBD at 4y/o . Prescription dog food (Royal canin) with steroids and then added in chemo as well . She could not maintain her weight - went from 70 to mid 50 ish pounds . We took to hand feeding her because of her lack of appetite. She held steady for a while, active and loving her walks. Then one day she woke up with blisters like wounds and vet found she had internal bleeding /hemoglobin disorder and had to be put to rest at 7 y/o . Hope your journey is smooth and filled with years of love


----------

